# any luck yet?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone having any luck recently on the squacks? hearing a bunch squacking out that mating call. Seeing some on the ground but a lot in the treetops. gonna get out some more wednesday.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

took my first trip saturday evening. got 1 and missed 1.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Only gotten out twice, for a total of less than 3 hours. Five for 5 so far, but both days were calm, cool days & it's been windy lately. Bow season interupts squirrel time, but I may do a little more squirrel hunting until the mosquito population dies down !!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I could have gotten 3 from my deck yesterday. They were munching on the hickory nuts laying on my lawn....All from about 20 feet away.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I could have gotten 3 from my deck yesterday. They were munching on the hickory nuts laying on my lawn....All from about 20 feet away.


My dog(a dachshund) did get one from our yard today lol


----------



## FCG (Jun 22, 2010)

I got 27 so far. Time to deer hunt now.Got 1 deer two days ago.I'm in my 70's and never know witch animal will be my last. Still would like to get some more Lake Erie fishing in.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Keep it up FCG! You sound like the master hunter!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Keep it up FCG! You sound like the master hunter!


yep, i agree.


----------

